# Found This While Googling



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Apologies if the link has been posted before; found this while Googling at lunchtime...

>>>Accutron Tuning Fork Chronometer<<<

Accutron Tuning Fork Marine Chronometer at the National Maritime Museum.

It says they used three tuning forks, to increase the accuracy still further.

Just thought it might interest some of you.

There's a boxed Omega MQ 4.2MHz in the collection too... >>>Omega Ship's Marine Chronometer<<<

Think I'll have to convince my nephew that the National Maritime Museum will be an interesting day out.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I live literally right next door and it's a brilliant day out! The Royal Observatory is right next to it, too. you can even pick up vintage watches at the market...









The boozers are nice too...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Strange...it says circa 1983. That's very late to still be building tuning fork based movements. Quartz was well established by this date.


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey guys

The Omega marine chronometer is actually an MQ 4.19Mhz, about twice the frequency of the MQ2.4 wristwatches! There was one of these for sale on ebay a while back and it only went for about Â£450! Another one slips through my fingers! not very practical as an everyday time piece though! lol


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

> Strange...it says circa 1983


Yep, I thought that strange too. Wonder which Accutron movement it's based on? Were Accutron still making tuning fork watches at that point, or were the ESA F300 & Megasonics the only ones still on the market?

Wonder how many they made? Might have to start watching ebay for ship's clocks as well now.











> The Omega marine chronometer is actually an MQ 4.19Mhz


Thought that looked a bit odd. Were they solely made as ship's clocks, or put into watches as well?


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

The MQ2.4Mhz was the highest frequency put in to wrist watches (cal 1510, 1511 and 1516), 4.19Mhz was only for ships marine chronometers, not sure if the movement was just too big or something????

Would love to have one for the sake of it! Would make a pretty cool desk clock! lol


----------

